# Kelligrl's son?



## Freddy670 (Feb 10, 2007)

Kelligrl's son got that fake myspace profile deleted. 

http://www.myspace.com/woodisgood

17 yr old kid from Cali, anyone recognize anybody, or is he a fake too?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 10, 2007)

how do you know he got it deleted?


----------



## Tina (Feb 10, 2007)

I think this begs the question: "Who cares?"


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 10, 2007)

What info are you going on to make you think this is her son?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> I think this begs the question: "Who cares?"



im inclined to agree. sure, kelligrl was beautiful. and who didnt enjoy seeing her gain? but she's been gone for a long time, i doubt she's coming back, so maybe we should all just drop it. 

there are plenty of other beautiful women who would love for you to give them some attention. maybe you could even *GASP* go out and meet a real, live, flesh and bones (and fat) girl in the real world. and by "you" i mean everyone who takes this kelligrl shit way too far.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> I think this begs the question: "Who cares?"





collegeguy2514 said:


> im inclined to agree. sure, kelligrl was beautiful. and who didnt enjoy seeing her gain? but she's been gone for a long time, i doubt she's coming back, so maybe we should all just drop it.
> 
> there are plenty of other beautiful women who would love for you to give them some attention. maybe you could even *GASP* go out and meet a real, live, flesh and bones (and fat) girl in the real world. and by "you" i mean everyone who takes this kelligrl shit way too far.




THANK YOU! I thought I was the only one who was annoyed by the questions about the great kelligrl..... geez..... I guess I'm missing what the big deal is all about.....


----------



## herin (Feb 11, 2007)

You took the words right outta my mouth, Vi!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> THANK YOU! I thought I was the only one who was annoyed by the questions about the great kelligrl..... geez..... I guess I'm missing what the big deal is all about.....



i can kinda see what the big deal is. kelligrl was one of the first women i oogled over online. that helped me to realize that i liked big women and seeing them grow. had her site not been around, i would have wandered through my early teens a bit more confused than i was. 

but she's been gone since, what 99? at some point you gotta move on. its just the internet people, stop taking it so seriously.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

herin said:


> You took the words right outta my mouth, Vi!



Happy to help out!! LOLOL 




collegeguy2514 said:


> i can kinda see what the big deal is. kelligrl was one of the first women i oogled over online. that helped me to realize that i liked big women and seeing them grow. had her site not been around, i would have wandered through my early teens a bit more confused than i was.
> 
> but she's been gone since, what 99? at some point you gotta move on. its just the internet people, stop taking it so seriously.




Having never seen her, I guess I'm missing it. I get the impression she burned a few gazillion people financially??? Either way, she's not around anymore and there are definitely other people here and other topics that can be discussed. I'm sure she was great at the time, but you're right, move on.... Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 11, 2007)

You would think at this point someone would hire a private eye to go find her


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

FA Punk said:


> You would think at this point someone would hire a private eye to go find her




For what reason?

BTW, happy birthday!


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> For what reason?
> 
> BTW, happy birthday!



Well if they really want to see this chick again thats the only way I can see it happen because kelligrl is never coming back...*EVER!*

BTW, thank you


----------



## GPL (Feb 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> THANK YOU! I thought I was the only one who was annoyed by the questions about the great kelligrl..... geez..... I guess I'm missing what the big deal is all about.....



Thank you!!
I once said before I got tired of all those people who keep on asking about Kelligrl, but I felt like I was getting attacked by them in here. One said: "All the people who ask about her are new here". Now I wonder how all the new people know about her, since they are new... The same goes for April Jasmine; she is a skinny chick right now, as far as I know and will never return either, because she once talked about her weightloss and people hated her for that! 

GPL.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, here's hoping we all move away from this thread then, huh?? LOL


----------



## mango (Feb 11, 2007)

*Wow .. I didn't even know Kelligrl had a son. :blink: 




 *


----------



## Tooz (Feb 11, 2007)

I think people are so consumed with it because the dissappearance was mysterious, I think? Did she give a reason for leaving? I don't know.


----------



## bspaakk (Feb 11, 2007)

I just don't understand why people are so concerned about what other people are talking about. If some folks want to fixate on Kelligrl, or Brooke, or Dani, or Skye, or April Jasmine, why worry about it? It's not hurting anyone.


----------



## panhype (Feb 11, 2007)

Get real, boys and girls. There are people out there who are talking about Elvis Presley, John Lennon or Nico (the one who was with Velvet Underground) in epic length. And nobody would tell them _Shift ya focus. They're gone and there are other great contempory musicians_ lol While, in contrast to them, Kelligrl might be around and just hiding


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2007)

mango said:


> *Wow .. I didn't even know Kelligrl had a son. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, think about it. She disappeared a few yrs ago, maybe it was to have a baby. So in soap opera years, he would be 17 now.

She is our own personal soap opera, no?


----------



## Checksum Panic (Feb 11, 2007)

Ackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Who friggen cares!!!! Like seriously, She's GONE GONE GONE, lets focus on NOW instead.


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2007)

tooz said:


> I think people are so consumed with it because the dissappearance was mysterious, I think? Did she give a reason for leaving? I don't know.



How big would the Bermuda Triangle need to be to have swallowed up all of these missing fatties?


CHECK, PLEASE.


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 12, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> Ackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Who friggen cares!!!! Like seriously, She's GONE GONE GONE, lets focus on NOW instead.



I agree, although I must admit, back in the day I thought Kelligrl was the best. However, since she has gone, there have been others who have filled the void. Largenlovely stands out the most to me.


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> How big would the Bermuda Triangle need to be to have swallowed up all of these missing fatties?
> 
> 
> Pretty damn big if it's gotta hold Kelligrl & Carolyn Owens.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

tooz said:


> I think people are so consumed with it because the dissappearance was mysterious, I think? Did she give a reason for leaving? I don't know.



I agree, people like mysteries, and these threads will keep popping up until an answer is reached (if ever)


----------



## Mikey (Feb 12, 2007)

Freddy670 said:


> Kelligrl's son got that fake myspace profile deleted.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/woodisgood
> 
> 17 yr old kid from Cali, anyone recognize anybody, or is he a fake too?



If Kelligrl had a son who was around 17 years old I would know about it because I was dating her at the time...last I saw her was in mid 2000 and she didn't have any children, nor was pregnant. At best, if she has a son...he would be 5-6 years old if that old. Maybe he was a child genius. 

It amazes me how this urban legend won't die, and just gets more extravagant every day. If people want to pursue this...bless em...for those who are tired of it...move on and honour the First Amendment.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> If Kelligrl had a son who was around 17 years old I would know about it because I was dating her at the time...



Papa? Is that you?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 12, 2007)

It's like a bad horror sequel.
_
SON OF KELLIGRL_


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 12, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> It's like a bad horror sequel.
> _
> SON OF KELLIGRL_



This Halloween, a new generation of terror is coming to fleece FFAs...BULGE 2: SON OF KELLIGRL: THIS BABY'S GOT BACK WITH A VENGEANCE


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> If Kelligrl had a son who was around 17 years old I would know about it because I was dating her at the time...last I saw her was in mid 2000 and she didn't have any children, nor was pregnant. At best, if she has a son...he would be 5-6 years old if that old. Maybe he was a child genius.
> 
> It amazes me how this urban legend won't die, and just gets more extravagant every day. If people want to pursue this...bless em...for those who are tired of it...move on and honour the First Amendment.



Mikey, how do we know that you didn't kidnap Kelligrl while she was pregnant and take her to some deserted island and leave her there?


----------



## Mikey (Feb 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Papa? Is that you?



I figured someone would come to that conclusion...however...the bouncnig baby boy would have been conceived before I came on the scene.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 12, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> Mikey, how do we know that you didn't kidnap Kelligrl while she was pregnant and take her to some deserted island and leave her there?



Why would I have bothered? I would have taken the woman I was dating...at the time of Kelligrl's "disappearance" to the island instead!


----------



## XGuy (Feb 13, 2007)

Ummm she did run off with a lot of people's money- is it unreasonable to think she may have lied to you? And before you tell us how great your relationship was... some people can hid frozen babies in their freezer and their loved ones never know (not like metaphorical skeletons but like real babies).

I couldn't care less about the story because I never had a thing for Kelligirl but just thought my logic and reason was needed. *wink*


----------



## mango (Feb 13, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Why would I have bothered? I would have taken the woman I was dating...at the time of Kelligrl's "disappearance" to the island instead!



*I can just picture Kelligrl right now... living it up on that very same island as we type... sitting on her mountainous cash pile of stolen wealth and stuffing her face with coconut creme puffs being served by an servant island boy.

Meanwhile her son is busy back home trying to cover her tracks and throw everybody trying to trace her down off-track.


 *


----------



## Mikey (Feb 13, 2007)

XGuy said:


> Ummm she did run off with a lot of people's money- is it unreasonable to think she may have lied to you? And before you tell us how great your relationship was... some people can hid frozen babies in their freezer and their loved ones never know (not like metaphorical skeletons but like real babies).
> 
> I couldn't care less about the story because I never had a thing for Kelligirl but just thought my logic and reason was needed. *wink*



Yeah...that's the ticket...she kept the kid frozen and then warmed him up, placed some neck bolts on him and ran a line to the lightening rod to restore him. His name was Frank and the father was Norbert Stein.

As for the relationship...I never said it was fabulous.

So if you are an X guy...what are you now?


----------



## panhype (Feb 13, 2007)

Kelligrl didn't steal the money from her fans. She gave it to the print shop to have a mega edition of Bulge printed. But the print shop screwed her over/went bankrupt. And she is still thinking of ways how to compensate her fans


----------



## Mikey (Feb 13, 2007)

panhype said:


> Kelligrl didn't steal the money from her fans. She gave it to the print shop to have a mega edition of Bulge printed. But the print shop screwed her over/went bankrupt. And she is still thinking of ways how to compensate her fans



...and pigs have wings!!


----------



## XGuy (Feb 13, 2007)

Mikey said:


> So if you are an X guy...what are you now?



Basically a conglomoration of mess.  



panhype said:


> Kelligrl didn't steal the money from her fans. She gave it to the print shop to have a mega edition of Bulge printed. But the print shop screwed her over/went bankrupt. And she is still thinking of ways how to compensate her fans



Ummmm I do professional print and I find that hard to believe. For one she wouldn't have had to pay full price until her product was done. Even full price though would not be a backbreaking amount, and of course that leaves out the fact she could have explained that. Unless of course your just kidding in which case now I look like an idiot.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 14, 2007)

Panhype is joking, Kelli left with the money and that's all there is to that.


----------



## Emma (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey you guys. Reckon if I rip you all off I'll become a legend too?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 14, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Hey you guys. Reckon if I rip you all off I'll become a legend too?



Probably! :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 14, 2007)

what is that thing about fools..and parting with money...?...somethin like that....


----------



## GPL (Feb 14, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Hey you guys. Reckon if I rip you all off I'll become a legend too?



You are already a legend, sweetheart!:wubu: 
Don't know what these boards will be without you:batting: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## panhype (Feb 14, 2007)

Not exactly, Russ. 

1) I ALWAYS want to hear BOTH sides before making a judgement
2) I'm ALWAYS trying to see the BIGGER PICTURE

Ok, we won't get a statement from her. And, how the story went, i hardly can think of a reading that would make her look like an angel, agreed. But what did really happen? She got 60 - 90 bucks from a coupla guys and.. disappeared. Not exactly a big coup. And hardly one that somebody would plan from A - Z, too easily you might get tracked down and have a hard time. IMHO the most likely reading of the story looks like this: KG initiated the Bulge project with the best intentions. But it was badly planned/she was living in a reality distortion field... maybe a few other flops or bad trouble in her life added up... and she took the exit door. Surely not smart. Surely not acceptable. But then it is her who has to live/deal with her own embarrassment. You guys just lost your 60 - 90 bucks.

I've seen similar stories happening with people in real life. And yeah, i wouldn't start a business with them. But i also can see their qualities.

There ain't just black and white.

P. S. Her disappearance/the mystery surrounding her is JUST ONE ASPECT. But doesn't make her pics look more attractive.




Santaclear said:


> Panhype is joking, Kelli left with the money and that's all there is to that.


----------

